# ZZ-TOP



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2010)

ZZ-TOP is a new speedsolving method that combines all the worst aspects of ZZ and Fridrich to produce a brand-new mashup method.

The steps are as follows:

1. *ZZ* Orientation: Orient all 8 edges that do not belong to the top layer. The 4 top layer edges can conveniently be used as wildcards
2. *T*hree Slices. Solve each of the three slices of the first two layers using the oriented edges, without rotations: middle, left, and right.
3. *O*LL - If you look ahead during orientation or the solve, you can even predict the number of flipped edges, since those stay fixed during the Three Slices step.
4. *P*LL

Here is an example using the scramble D2 F2 U F B2 L D2 U' B' L' U2 D' L2 R F2 L2 B2 D L F2 U2 R' B2 R F':

y'L'U'R //Orientation
y'RDF2 //First Slice
UR'U2'LU2'LU2'R'URU'LUL' //Second Slice
UR2URUR2'U'RUR'U2RUR'U'R //Third Slice
R'U'FURU'R'F'R //OLL
R2'URUR'U'R'U'R'UR'U //PLL


Thanks to pixelhateshisrouter for the accidental suggestion. 


> lgarron	‣	ZZ-CBOP.	5:58:23 PM
> lgarron	‣	ZZ-CBCE!	5:58:37 PM
> qq	‣	how about BFOOP	5:58:46 PM
> qq	‣	block, f2l, occasionally oll/pll	5:58:50 PM
> ...


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ZZ-TOP is a new speedsolving method that *combines all the worst aspects of ZZ and Fridrich to produce a brand-new mashup method.*
> 
> The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...



You want to make a method with the worst aspects?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ-TOP is a new speedsolving method that *combines all the worst aspects of ZZ and Fridrich to produce a brand-new mashup method.*
> ...



It's not a question of whether I want to. I did.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 18, 2010)

0.o this has got to be the best thing since TICT, and sliced ham


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 18, 2010)

Oprah this is obviously meant to be something fun to do, not some sort of serious speedsolving method. It's just like that competition where you had to throw the cube then memo and bld it or whatever that was. Just for kicks.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

Isn't this regular ZZ?

Orient
F2L
OLL
PLL?

Am confused. Would this happen to be a joke?


----------



## riffz (Jun 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> Isn't this regular ZZ?
> 
> Orient
> F2L
> ...



Obviously. The nice thing about ZZ is that you orient ALL the edges at the start, allowing you to always use ZBLL or COLL.

Jesus guys... He even said he's combining the worst aspects of both methods.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 18, 2010)

OrtegaZB and TICT are way funnier.


----------



## Edward (Jun 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this regular ZZ?
> ...



I wasn't expecting jokes nowadays, considering there haven't been any "omg new method" threads. And I mean, this is Lucas. My first response was to take this seriously for a second >.>.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> ZZ-TOP is a new speedsolving method that combines all the worst aspects of ZZ and Fridrich to produce a brand-new mashup method.
> 
> The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...



Ex:

L2D'B 
LRUx2 
L'R'U2L'U'L'R'URL'UL 
RU'RURURUR'URU'R'UR 
U'F(RUR'U')(RUR'U')F'
M'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'U2 
RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R' 
U'F2U'M'U2MU'F2U 

my revision of the method ^^
optimized for suck


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> M'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'U2


Okay, that's just gratuitously silly. Half the length is enough. 



jms_gears1 said:


> [*]3. *O*CLL - If you look ahead during orientation or the solve, you can even predict the number of flipped edges, since those stay fixed during the Three Slices step.
> [*]4. *E*OLL
> [*]5. *C*PLL
> [*]6. *E*PLL
> ...



That's definitely not the worst. The worst, I think, would be CPLL, EPLL, ECLL, OCLL, but it's an interesting question.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 18, 2010)

For a second, I though this thread was about the band. lol


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > M'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'U2
> ...


hahah but but but but its optimized for suck member?



Lucas Garron said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > [*]3. *O*CLL - If you look ahead during orientation or the solve, you can even predict the number of flipped edges, since those stay fixed during the Three Slices step.
> ...



0.0
your right!!!!
must go do solve


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



You hate ZZ-top that bad? I think they are a good band...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 18, 2010)

L2D'B
LRUx2
L'R'U2L'U'L'R'URL'UL
RU'RURURUR'URU'R'UR
U2RUR'F'RUR'U'R'FR2U'R'
RU2R2U'R2U'R2U2RU2
U'F2U'M'U2MU'F2U
R'F'M'UM'UM'UM'U2M'UM'UM'UM'FR 
i figured CPLL OCLL EPLL EOLL

51 seconds with this method, the first time i timed myself 0.o


----------



## splinteh (Jun 19, 2010)

ZZ-Top sure makes great music


----------



## nck (Jun 21, 2010)

lulz http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=55498&extra=&page=1
This thread had already been translated and posted onto the Chinese forum.
So many people seem to be interested its hilarious.


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 22, 2010)

nck said:


> lulz http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=55498&extra=&page=1
> This thread had already been translated and posted onto the Chinese forum.
> So many people seem to be interested its hilarious.



Indeed.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 22, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > lulz http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=55498&extra=&page=1
> ...



This is the translator


----------



## nck (Jun 23, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > lulz http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=55498&extra=&page=1
> ...



LULz


----------



## Cielo (Jun 23, 2010)

Aha, I wanna listen to their music


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Did you not notice the name?


----------

